# List of potential post-OGL 5E replacement RPGs



## mhd (Yesterday at 3:20 PM)

It seems we're getting into people and organisations already planning and talking about their replacements for D&D 5E. So I thought we'd keep track of them.

Note that I'm talking about games that at least seem closely related to 5/5.1E, not replacing D&D with other systems like OpenD6 or BRP, as much as I'd want that to happen.

*Kobold Press*, _Project Black Flag_:
Source: Blog Post "Raising Our Flag"
Details: Not much, supposed to be "available, open, and subscription-free"

*MCDM* (Matt Colville), _Unnamed Weird Dice RPG_:
Source: From live stream, as reported on Enworld, Reddit

Others already in the pipeline?


----------

